# Goodwood FoS 2017 a few pics



## gibee (Jul 5, 2013)

Had a great day out on Sat, this year my dad and I took my ickle nephew with us... he is only 7 and a complete petrol head. He had a great time, up on my shoulders a number of times so he could get a good view.

Unfortunately I didn't get to take too many pics, however, I did get to take a pic of a couple of Ferraris and legendary rally cars.

Sorry guys not figured out how to put text under the pictures in tapatalk.

Top on is a 250 GTO, nice number plate too 

An F40, hopefully tapatalk won't down res the photo too much, as there is one with the carbon fibre weave showing in the pain (Probably where BMW got their orange peal inspiration from lol)

The Lancia Delta HF Integral is a car I've always wanted to own, just love the shape.

The last one I think is an Lancia S4, which is an absolute monster of a car... the looks can be forgiven as some engineer was clearly sniffing Loctite the day they came up with the idea of putting a supercharger and a turbocharger on one engine. Turbo lag what lag 😀

Cheers for looking
Gi












































Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

Thanks for posting pics up yes it's fantastic event first went with my son in 2008 when he was 8 and went 7 years in a row it's was great, just gutted I missed this year , last year I was on holiday so was not possible either.
I will have the Lancia's please pretty please


----------



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

I will be going to this next year, most definitely. I've signed up to email alert for tickets so I'm on standby for when the time comes. :car: great pics and it's already wetted my appetite.


----------



## camerashy (Feb 9, 2014)

Some nice pictures there, bud, looking forward to this Wednesday when FOS is on ITV4 for 3 nights.


----------



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

camerashy said:


> Some nice pictures there, bud, looking forward to this Wednesday when FOS is on ITV4 for 3 nights.


Subbed, will tune in for this :thumb:


----------



## ken m sport (Aug 5, 2007)

This was my first time this year, but I will be back next year. Although I am going for two days, never managed to get round to see everything plus the racing!


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

camerashy said:


> Some nice pictures there, bud, looking forward to this Wednesday when FOS is on ITV4 for 3 nights.


Thanks for heads up , I did watch the liv feeds most days hope this is extra footage


----------



## NeoEvo8 (May 14, 2017)

Nice pics. Loved the Ferrari's.

I went for the whole weekend and did it last year too. Its such a mega event with lots to see and do, its got everything.

Sent from my D6503 using Tapatalk


----------



## Bulkhead (Oct 17, 2007)

More pics!! This is one of the biggest things I miss after moving to Oz. Loved mooching around the place. Last time I went was 2006 (I think) with the Renault F1 engine music, rally cars popping and banging in the woods etc.


----------



## gibee (Jul 5, 2013)

Bulkhead said:


> More pics!! This is one of the biggest things I miss after moving to Oz. Loved mooching around the place. Last time I went was 2006 (I think) with the Renault F1 engine music, rally cars popping and banging in the woods etc.


I thought I heard an engine revving out 'God save the Queen' somewhere in the paddock


----------



## techtim (Apr 2, 2010)

gibee said:


> I thought I heard an engine revving out 'God save the Queen' somewhere in the paddock


That's one of the F1 teams, Can't remember which one, but it's been up there for a few years now


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

Just a heads up to remind people it's on ITV4 tonight 8pm


----------



## Bulkhead (Oct 17, 2007)

gibee said:


> I thought I heard an engine revving out 'God save the Queen' somewhere in the paddock


That was it. Couldn't remember at first. I think they play God Save the Steam now!!


----------

